# Prompt vote: October 2021



## Harper J. Cole (Sep 25, 2021)

Vote for your favourite prompt. There was a shortage of seconded prompts this month, so I've thrown in some bonus options. There are two picture prompts, shown below...

Picture 1







Picture 2


----------



## Ibb (Sep 26, 2021)

What in the hell is Hapax Legomenon? 

_Votes for that_

_Googles it_

_Likes it a lot_

_Votes again_


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 27, 2021)

Ibb said:


> What in the hell is Hapax Legomenon?
> 
> _Votes for that
> 
> ...


I've never heard of it either but the search engine explains:



			Hapax Legomenon - Google Search
		

and








						Hapax legomenon - Wikipedia
					







					en.wikipedia.org
				




I might have thought it was something to do with a Lego set.


----------



## KeganThompson (Sep 30, 2021)

yesss go cat parade!


----------

